# experienced Capt/ fisherman for offshore



## Lots2learn (Jul 28, 2008)

New to offshore. Been out a few times but never in my own boat.Need to take a customer out with his friend and show them some blue water.Looking for experienced captain or individual to ride along and help show the ropes.PM if youâ€™re interested with a number and Iâ€™ll call you to discuss details.Leaving out of Galveston, my boat is at GYB. Planning for 9-6 if good weather.


----------



## mojoefishing (Jun 3, 2011)

what are you fishing out of? theres a lot of good captains around galveston. i am taking some guys out sunday if you want to follow.
I will be leaving the GYB at about 630 ,headed to the stetson and clay pile area, a pretty good run for your first.


----------



## Lots2learn (Jul 28, 2008)

26 Grady but Saturday is the day I have this week. Thanks though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

